# Any way to boost sound on youtube videos?



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Some you tube videos have poor sound. Is there any way to boost the sound beyond the normal settings?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Can we assume that you are adjusting the audio control on the YouTube screen as well as on your computer?

Most do have poor sound quality, but then again we have been spoiled by good sound quality for a decade or more.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

The best way is to have a separate speaker system that has its own volume control. I not only can adjust the volume control on you rude itself,and my computers speaker output, but also increase that by turning the volume control for my speaker system, 2 speakers plus a subwoofer.
You can see the separate volume control in this pic.
And at 49 bucks it is not that pricey either.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

It's really not that the sound quality is bad, just can't get enough volume. Yess, the you tube sound is at max. Only occurs on some videos. Usually I don't worry about it, but I found the entire "Band of Brothers" collection but the sound is so low that I can barely hear it.

AK, can you hook up a separate sound system to a lap top?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

tinknal said:


> It's really not that the sound quality is bad, just can't get enough volume. Yess, the you tube sound is at max. Only occurs on some videos. Usually I don't worry about it, but I found the entire "Band of Brothers" collection but the sound is so low that I can barely hear it.
> 
> AK, can you hook up a separate sound system to a lap top?


Well if there is a ear phone jack in it you sure can. That is where I have these speakers plug into my iMac is the Stereo Head Set out put jack.
Just a side note. SOME Youtube ones are LOW in volume as people that had uploaded them did NOT have a good recording. But that is few and far between.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Just an update. Thanks AK, I dug up an old set of speakers and now I have great sound.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

tinknal said:


> Just an update. Thanks AK, I dug up an old set of speakers and now I have great sound.


Your welcome.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

tinknal said:


> It's really not that the sound quality is bad, just can't get enough volume.


Any amplified speaker set will give you what you need. You don't really need a 3-piece subwoofer set. Something like these should work fine for you.

http://www.frys.com/product/2867484?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

You can find alternative brands of amplified speakers for around $10.

For the subwoofer sets (they really do sound superior) I think you get a better value from Cyber Acoustics than Logitech. I got a set of these for more like $20.

http://www.amazon.com/Cyber-Acoustics-CA-3000-Subwoofer-Satellite/dp/B00005BC0K

It's more than enough sound for a PC.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Nevada said:


> Any amplified speaker set will give you what you need. You don't really need a 3-piece subwoofer set. Something like these should work fine for you.
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/2867484?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> 
> ...


I just used the speakers off an old PC, they work fine.


----------

